

Why You Can't Photograph a Spinning Propellor With An iPhone - mef
http://scripts.mit.edu/~zong/wpress/?p=551

======
ColinWright
Similar stories have been posted many times before, and some of them have
generated discussion. Here's a search:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=rolling+shu...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=rolling+shutter)

Here's the one with the most comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1301295>

And here are some of the submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3914245>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2183630>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1693693>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787089>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1757753>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637762>

There are more, but as one of the comments says, Wikipedia has more
information:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_shutter>

